# Dumbo!



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

My dumbos have spawned and it looks like dad didnt eat the eggs!! Wahoo!


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

Just woke up and took my female out of the tank. Spawn was a sucess we will have babies!


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)




----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice eggs in nest shot


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes!! I've been waiting for this spawn log!!!


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

They should hatch today! As soon as they do ill take another pic!!


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

Eek!!!! So excited!!


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

So they started to hatch and then dad ate them.... -.- Im not sure if its b/c I was bugging him to much or what... So.... They respawned today and im not sure if I should take him out tomorrow night or wait to see what happens..


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

awe poo! I was so excited!...better luck this time


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

Up date!! After an attempt after this babies are here!! daddy hasnt eaten!! I counted atleast 9!!! (i dont think there is much more b/c there wasnt many eggs) Babies Hatches 4/11/15


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

update.. 4 babies.. I think my next spawn wil be better since I now use Prime.


----------

